# What's the worst thing you've done in ACNL?



## Midgetsc (Aug 17, 2013)

I payed off my mortgage... WITHOUT USING TOUCH SCREEN CONTROLS!

MUAHAHAHAHAAAA!


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 17, 2013)

Made a fourth character. 
Now I'm attached and now I can't do the reset method without deleting her.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 17, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Made a fourth character.
> Now I'm attached and now I can't do the reset method without deleting her.



D: That sucks.

I watched Bones fall into a pitfall and just laughed. I'm so mean D:


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 17, 2013)

I started one of my spare games again forgetting i had like 8 million in the bank xD


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 17, 2013)

Onigiri! said:


> I started one of my spare games again forgetting i had like 8 million in the bank xD



Lol


----------



## BlooShroom (Aug 17, 2013)

Sold a sloppy table on like my 2nd day D: Didn't know they were so rare...lol


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 17, 2013)

Lol XD


----------



## Cobby (Aug 17, 2013)

​I... I... I sacrificed a pattern stump... to place a project in a perfect spot!
 I am such a moster!​


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 17, 2013)

Cobby said:


> ​I... I... I sacrificed a pattern stump... to place a project in a perfect spot!
> I am such a moster!​



You are a disgrace to mankind, you monster! :O

XD


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 17, 2013)

Forgot to do the reset trick for Bones's house...


----------



## lucindaa (Aug 17, 2013)

Accidentally destroyed my only pink cosmos D:


----------



## Sleepy (Aug 17, 2013)

Sent a racy love letter to Caroline the red squirrel :C


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 17, 2013)

Whack a normal villager over the head with a net. Regret.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 17, 2013)

Sleepy said:


> Sent a racy love letter to Caroline the red squirrel :C



Haha what? XD Poor Caroline...


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 17, 2013)

Told all my villagers in letters that their life is nothing, that they don't even exist and that I am the only truly alive person.


----------



## PinkWater (Aug 17, 2013)

I constantly drive my neighbors out and pretend they never existed if they look ugly. >


----------



## SpellCheckJoe (Aug 17, 2013)

For the first two weeks of playing the game I was selling all of the fossils, fish, and bugs that I had gotten.
I didn't realize you had to donate to the museum...oops.

And I sold ALL of the peaches (native fruit) in my town just to pay off the first 1,000 bell debt...
Literally ALL of my peaches...


----------



## Leanne (Aug 17, 2013)

Ran over my blue rose. Luckily I didn't destroy it <.>.


----------



## beffa (Aug 17, 2013)

I sent Rocket a really...angry letter. I told her she was ugly and that everyone should hate her. Pretty sure I sent her a death threat. Maybe that's why she moved.


----------



## Avocado (Aug 17, 2013)

A villager I didn't like asked me if he should buy one of my overpriced garbage items at the Re-Tail. He said that if he bought it, he would not have enough money to go grocery shopping. But I told him to buy it and he did. I felt really bad for the next few days...


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2013)

I didn't give my villager something they wanted because I selfishly wanted to keep it for myself. The reaction they had when they were told no! It made me feel so guilty. .___.

Oh, and I opened Keaton's time capsule.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 17, 2013)

Hmmmm...I don't know of anything that's "the worst..."
Well, on my former town I missed my first shark...if that's bad, I guess.  I don't really have anything in mind though.


----------



## jakeypride (Aug 17, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> Hmmmm...I don't know of anything that's "the worst..."
> Well, on my former town I missed my first shark...if that's bad, I guess.  I don't really have anything in mind though.



Well I once got really bored... and put something VERY naughty on a cutout....


----------



## rubyy (Aug 17, 2013)

Pushing innocent villagers around to get them mad >:] MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA I'm so evil.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 17, 2013)

Sold all my rare fish and bugs to retail the first few days because I needed the money....still haven't caught some of them to this day (like the koi fish D: )


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 17, 2013)

I smacked Mallary with a toy hammer to wake her up after she fell asleep on a tree stump


----------



## Mia (Aug 17, 2013)

Thwacked, pushed, and finally ignored Quillson to encourage him to leave. He still hasn't gotten the hint.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 17, 2013)

I haven't talked to my most hated villager for 5 weeks now. (Curt)

I 'jail' my villagers often to get PWP suggestions.

I hit some villagers often with a hammer, I don't care if that makes them move or not. ;_;

Exploitation of the island.


----------



## puppy (Aug 17, 2013)

i put my campsite where i should have put a fountain

crys


----------



## Richard (Aug 17, 2013)

Sold my cardboard table in Retail because it looked so ugly, only to realize later it's full un-reorderable value


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 17, 2013)

TeddysMama711 said:


> Sold all my rare fish and bugs to retail the first few days because I needed the money....still haven't caught some of them to this day (like the koi fish D: )



I catch koi all the time. XD


----------



## Jake (Aug 17, 2013)

once i told rcky he had no sweg


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 17, 2013)

Jake. said:


> once i told rcky he had no sweg



Lol XD


----------



## rivulet (Aug 17, 2013)

I let Merengue move into the void :T

(She was one of my starters, orz)

But I've rotated through 16 villagers by now so I'm getting her back!! ;w;


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 17, 2013)

I ate one of those ice cream streetpass things. I was like "nope" and reset.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 17, 2013)

Lol :3

And poor Merengue D: I'm trying to get Skye to move because I'm trading her for a gorgeous set, beans, and Chevre, but no luck. >:U I don't wanna do the ignoring trick, because making a new char leaves a huge grass wear spot, but it looks like I might have too.

Oh, and I tried to flirt with Julian several times. It's actually kind of working, because he always signs his letters "With love, Julian" and has hearts above his head during conversations. XD


----------



## rivulet (Aug 17, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> Lol :3
> 
> And poor Merengue D: I'm trying to get Skye to move because I'm trading her for a gorgeous set, beans, and Chevre, but no luck. >:U I don't wanna do the ignoring trick, because making a new char leaves a huge grass wear spot, but it looks like I might have too.
> 
> Oh, and I tried to flirt with Julian several times. It's actually kind of working, because he always signs his letters "With love, Julian" and has hearts above his head during conversations. XD


Ohh, I know the feeling. 

( I dunno what was up with me, I used to hate her because I'm a big jerk ;-; )


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 17, 2013)

rivulet said:


> Ohh, I know the feeling.
> 
> ( I dunno what was up with me, I used to hate her because I'm a big jerk ;-; )



Oh well D: Good luck getting her back! I could try to help, as she's a possible starter and my cartridge will arrive soon? I have the downloaded copy.

I could try and find her as a starter and get her to you?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 17, 2013)

Pushing Whitney (my favorite villager in my town at the moment) and accidentally angering her to get a good picture. Omg I felt so bad...and I was trying to do it so she wouldn't do that!


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 17, 2013)

D: I wish that once you were best friends with a villager you could ask them to follow you, so that you could get them to where you wanted to go without them getting mad at you.


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 17, 2013)

TT'd out Fauna by accident </3


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 17, 2013)

D:


----------



## rivulet (Aug 18, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> Oh well D: Good luck getting her back! I could try to help, as she's a possible starter and my cartridge will arrive soon? I have the downloaded copy.
> 
> I could try and find her as a starter and get her to you?



thanks, but i've got her reserved!


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 18, 2013)

When Quillson (the duck) moved in, the first time I spoke to him he used the word "riduckulous"...

Most unpleased by this awful pun, I made up my mind then and there to run him out of town. I first tried to evict him but apparently the guys who made New Leaf never considered that feature (for all the game's good, I notice a lot of pretty basic stuff isn't here...)

...So instead, I created a special design called "Eviction Notice". It's a noose on a black background. I displayed it right outside his door and it remained there until he moved, a feat only accomplished after routinely trapping him between holes and beating him with a bug net for hours on end.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol! I'm trying to get Skye out as I'm trading her with someone... But she is as stubborn as something that's really stubborn.


----------



## Dulcettie (Aug 18, 2013)

I time traveled myself into winter because I wanted to see the snow. I soon realized that the sky was always gray and gloomy so I time traveled a couple months ahead without knowing villagers could still move. I lost Rosie and Kyle. :'(

I also had a bunch of random villagers in my town at that point so I threw them all out. I wish I had known Colton was so wanted...


----------



## Elaine (Aug 18, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> Lol! I'm trying to get Skye out as I'm trading her with someone... But she is as stubborn as something that's really stubborn.



My Skye is doing that too.. She's the one that's been in the town the longest. I can't seem to get her out. T_T

But yea worst things.. hmm. My bf (who doesn't play AC) was asking me about hitting villagers with stuff (if axe did anything, shovel, etc). I told him hitting them with nets gets different reactions depending on the personality of the animal. So I went around my town hitting as many different personalities and then repeating the responses they gave back to him. Eventually he told me to stop because it was mean. :c


----------



## RubyRedSmashball (Aug 18, 2013)

I waited for my coffee to cool before drinking it.
I also give my villagers annoying cicadas when they request furniture.


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 18, 2013)

I sold lots of rare items.  I never thought I'd be able to connect with others, because my 3DS never connected to the internet, and I didn't have any use for the items.


----------



## Eirynfox (Aug 18, 2013)

Accidentaly dug up a whole bunch of my hybrids because I wanted to dig up a fossil that appeared in the middle of them all..... stupid fossils and my unco super ordination skills. But like Dierdre says... Whatevs..


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 18, 2013)

Forgot to do the reset trick for Muffy's house. She moved right in front of the campsite. She must GO.


----------



## r a t (Aug 18, 2013)

I sold a sloppy sink to retail, without realizing how rare it was..


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 18, 2013)

D: So many sad stories.

Also, I think Skye is close to moving. Julian keeps asking over and over, and I'm worried I'll loose him... But I go day by day and talk to him over and over each day until he starts thinking, and I do the same with Skye, so I'm sure that between the two I have everyone in my village covered. XD


----------



## bootie101 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sold one of my golden watering cans accidentally to retail. Luckily I had an extra from my other character


----------



## rubyy (Aug 18, 2013)

Wait, actually the worst thing I did was TT Blaire out </3


----------



## Violit (Aug 18, 2013)

I gave a sloppy chair away without realising it was so rare. I'm sure I made someone very happy.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 18, 2013)

I serve Paula the wrong coffee on purpose. Well, it was a happy accident, to be perfectly honest. I see her coming into the caf?, and I'm like "oh hell no, she's not getting anything". But since I can't not give her anything, she gets blend, which I deem to be the most basic, no milk and no sugar. Luckily none of that is what she wants.


----------



## Koconut (Aug 20, 2013)

Uggh, during the fireworks festival I kept buying those fortune things for the lovely phone etc? I got a star bopper! so I put it on replacing my crown. I had a bunch of the dud tickets, I went and threw them away, along with my crown X). Didn't realize this until the next morning of course lol.


----------



## Heir (Aug 20, 2013)

Accidentally Time traveled to 2012 last night...


----------



## SuperTabbyChan (Aug 20, 2013)

~Sold entire Sloppy, Cardboard, Egg and Pave sets to retail without knowing value.

~TT'ed out Julian, Lobo, Kyle, Pashmina, Tangy, Kitty, and Stitches by accident.

~Gave away Gracie Set for single item.

~Still is a 50/50 chance I'll actually CATCH the shark.

I declare myself horrible at this game. Good thing I learned now. Now I have 4 great villagers (Fuchsia, Vesta, Phoebe, Rudy) and I'm much more careful about kicking out undesirables. My only regret is that I'll never see Julian again, though can you get him back when he passes through the town plaza? I never figured that out...


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 20, 2013)

SuperTabbyChan said:


> I declare myself horrible at this game. Good thing I learned now. Now I have 4 great villagers (Fuchsia, Vesta, Phoebe, Rudy) and I'm much more careful about kicking out undesirables. My only regret is that I'll never see Julian again, though can you get him back when he passes through the town plaza? I never figured that out...



As I understand it, you'll only see him at the mall area until he's cycled out, which happens once 16 villagers have left your town. Which is also the point when you can get him back (from other players' towns and probably also campsite, if you're lucky enough to get him there).


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 20, 2013)

Probably the worst I've done was decide that the first map they gave me was good enough and now I hate it...
I also didn't really plan where I put my PWPs and I didn't do the reset trick to determine where my villagers houses go. My whole town probably looks like a kindergartener was playing it the whole time...


----------



## Wychglade (Aug 20, 2013)

Followed Prince and Nana round beating them with a net as I disliked them. I feel a tad guilty.


----------



## Mao (Aug 20, 2013)

Didn't do the reset trick for Hampreys house.... WHY DID YOU HAVE TO MOVE INFRONT OF MY BRIDGE?!?!


----------



## latenightcctv (Aug 20, 2013)

Timetravelled I guess, it really bugged me and I regretted it afterwards. I prefer to play the game in real time.


----------



## majnin (Aug 20, 2013)

I put a pattern on the ground where Avery used to live that reads 'Happy you left' and surrounded it with wilted flowers..


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 20, 2013)

Telling T-Bone it was ok to move when he asked.  He's really nice in a rude way.  His house was decorated better than any other villagers.


----------



## Nineflower (Aug 20, 2013)

My confessions are...I once trapped Joan for over 8 hours for turnip buying for stalk market profits, I let a whole bunch of hybrids die due to carelessness, I remade a 4th character even after buying half the house upgrades because I wanted to move their house two squares over, and I made mean faces at Isabelle and other villagers because of the frustration they've caused me.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 20, 2013)

These are all kinda funny to read. And sad. DX


----------



## Yokie (Aug 20, 2013)

Puttin the Caf? in the worst possible place...


----------



## Val (Aug 20, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> Lol :3
> 
> And poor Merengue D: I'm trying to get Skye to move because I'm trading her for a gorgeous set, beans, and Chevre, but no luck. >:U I don't wanna do the ignoring trick, because making a new char leaves a huge grass wear spot, but it looks like I might have too.
> 
> Oh, and I tried to flirt with Julian several times. It's actually kind of working, because he always signs his letters "With love, Julian" and has hearts above his head during conversations. XD




Actually, if you put flowers on the bare spot, after a week or two without walking too much on it (I ttd) the bare spot should be gone or greatly diminished.


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 20, 2013)

Sold wolfgang for 30 millions. I miss wolfgang.


----------



## poopsoup (Aug 21, 2013)

i trampled my first jacob's ladder like 1 second after noticing and taking a screenshot of it... i was too excited to have a perfect town


----------



## Redacted (Aug 21, 2013)

In Wild World I time traveled to the year 2099. The entire place was covered with weeds!


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 21, 2013)

I forgot to say goodbye to Wolfgang before he left.. 
I'm crying right now. I'm gonna miss him..


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 21, 2013)

I really wanted Bella to move out before she actually did so I decided to hit her with the toy hammer. Her reaction was so hilarious I decided to hit everyone in my town that I could. 

I'm sorry to my best friends...


----------



## darkfire25 (Aug 21, 2013)

Accidentally lost Fauna in a TTing accident.


----------



## princelio (Aug 21, 2013)

MarineStorm said:


> Pushing Whitney (my favorite villager in my town at the moment) and accidentally angering her to get a good picture. Omg I felt so bad...and I was trying to do it so she wouldn't do that!



I did this to Muffy once when she still lived in Chanaton  I swore I'd pushed Nate all around with no repercussions, maybe it was just because the gates were open...

I also stupidly put a bunch of huge paths and gardens all over my town so now I have little space for pwps. Obviously I'll have to rearrange stuff and maaaan I am not looking forward to that.

The actual worst thing I've done was probably push Frita around and bop her with my net a lot because I decided I didn't want two uchi sheep living right next to one another and that I liked Muffy more. Then I saw her plant a flower by my house one day despite all the abuse I'd given her and I felt awful. Also I found out she was rad and made of french fries, so we were buds until she moved.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Aug 21, 2013)

The first time I caught a coelacanth my pockets were (unknowingly) full so I went to swap it with something else and hit "cancel".  I had to watch it swim away...  I got another a couple of days later when it rained again though.

Also putting my house too close to the river, I'd love a bridge behind it, but no can do.

I also don't like Isabelle.  Am I the only one?!


----------



## Smoke (Aug 21, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> I also don't like Isabelle.  Am I the only one?!



I like her character and the cute that she brings to the table, but I don't like how she seems to have more power over the decisions than you, as the *mayor*, do. Like, really. You can't go into the town hall on event days and holidays, and you can't make any changes without consulting her. 
Makes you wonder: _Who's really in charge here?_


----------



## tigereyes86 (Aug 21, 2013)

Smoke said:


> I like her character and the cute that she brings to the table, but I don't like how she seems to have more power over the decisions than you, as the *mayor*, do. Like, really. You can't go into the town hall on event days and holidays, and you can't make any changes without consulting her.
> Makes you wonder: _Who's really in charge here?_



Haha yes, this is why!!


----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2013)

I accidentally sold my silver watering can (still no golden can.. too lazy to build more PWPs). I had to restart and play everything again (at least it was only one hour). ^^

I regret letting my only snooty and normal villager move. I didn't know at that time that PWPs were suggested by different personalities and now I don't have any PWPs from these personalities.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 21, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> I also don't like Isabelle.  Am I the only one?!



I kinda agree. During the first few minutes of the game she's really cute and fluffy, but eventually, I just got sick of her.

"No, you can't put the bench too close to the river, because it needs to have two spaces on all sides."
"Oh, but if you put it there, it's too close to the bridge."
"It can't be there, either, because that's too close to Caroline's house."
"Sorry, there's a fountain less than two spaces away."
Isabelle, go away.

"The citizens want more greenery!





"Hm... Try planting more trees!"
...

Lol...


----------



## Cobby (Aug 21, 2013)

"Yes Mayor, is this about where you'd like to place the Lamp Post?"


Midgetsc said:


> "The citizens want more greenery!


"Yes! I think this would be perfect! We'll need to remove the plants and anything buried..."


"Yes Mayor, is this about where you'd like to place the Lamp Post?"

"Well, It's so close to that GIANT rock..."​


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 21, 2013)

Cobby said:


> "Yes Mayor, is this about where you'd like to place the Lamp Post?"
> "Yes! I think this would be perfect! We'll need to remove the plants and anything buried..."
> 
> 
> ...



"Uh... We can't build on sand!"


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 21, 2013)

I accidentally hit one of my townies in the head with the bug net once when I was trying to catch a bug and they walked right where I was aiming. It was only once, so they didn't get mad, but I still felt bad about it.

I don't feel bad about being in Re-Tail and shoving my townies towards an item I want them to ping on and buy, though. Capitalism, ho!


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 21, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> I don't feel bad about being in Re-Tail and shoving my townies towards an item I want them to ping on and buy, though. Capitalism, ho!



Oookay, I'm not the only one who does this, then. XD


----------



## Avocado (Aug 21, 2013)

Tangy, Ankha, and other popular villagers were in my campsite but I let them go because I personally didn't like them. If only I knew how much proper they would've yielded.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 21, 2013)

Avocado said:


> Tangy, Ankha, and other popular villagers were in my campsite but I let them go because I personally didn't like them. If only I knew how much proper they would've yielded.



Wow, dat sucks...


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't hate Isabelle. But I'm not working towards Perfect Town right now. 

I actually wish I saw her more often. I don't go into the town hall every day. I only go in there probably once or twice a week. Maybe. I actually see Pelly and Phyllis more often than her.

I hate Resetti the most. I've had the Reset Surveillance Center since June. He has only opened his stupid manhole cover once (yes, I play 9pm+ frequently, so I should see it) as far as I've seen. The manhole is right by my ramp to the docks, so I see it all the time. That's not the problem. It's just NEVER open. At this rate I'll never get his picture. It's making me regret using those bells to make him happy. Because he's not making ME happy.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 21, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> I don't hate Isabelle. But I'm not working towards Perfect Town right now.
> 
> I actually wish I saw her more often. I don't go into the town hall every day. I only go in there probably once or twice a week. Maybe. I actually see Pelly and Phyllis more often than her.
> 
> I hate Resetti the most. I've had the Reset Surveillance Center since June. He has only opened his stupid manhole cover once (yes, I play 9pm+ frequently, so I should see it) as far as I've seen. The manhole is right by my ramp to the docks, so I see it all the time. That's not the problem. It's just NEVER open. At this rate I'll never get his picture. It's making me regret using those bells to make him happy. Because he's not making ME happy.



In September, it'll open up all the time.

The manhole only opens on days after it rains. o3o


----------



## Chiantye (Aug 21, 2013)

TTing to much and losing Julian. ;o;


----------



## milkymomonga (Aug 21, 2013)

I ran over some blue roses and killed them.. so I reset. >~<
..and then, I told Resetti that my 3DS ran out of battery.

 I NEED TO BE PUNISHED 。ﾟ(ﾟﾉД｀ﾟ)ﾟ｡


----------



## ACWWGal2012 (Aug 21, 2013)

Worst would have to be plopping down my caf? w/o really thinking it through. Now it's stuck in an area that I often bump into the corner of it and I almost never even use the thing. 

It's annoying to the point that I've actually considered restarted my game but the problem is that between multiple factors, it's just not a plausible option


----------



## BCBoo (Aug 22, 2013)

After Rhonda announced she was leaving every keeps telling me she's not sure I should go speak to her, but I've avoided her completely. I don't hate her I just want someone new in town. But I feel really mean, she's clearly very popular and I'm just letting her go.

The absolute worst thing I did though was picking a map where Re-Tail is in the furthest corner from the dock  running back and forth to sell my goodies from the island is not fun.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 22, 2013)

Hehe. My Re-Tail is _maybe_ a 30 second run from my dock. Luckily, one of my slopes is literally right across from the dock, so I don't have to waste time getting down the beach just to go the complete opposite direction at the top of the cliff.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 22, 2013)

I TTed out a wonderful villager who was one of my first five to get Zucker... :c


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 22, 2013)

Zucker... I want him because I know what he resembles. XD And it's awesome.

I wonder how many people actually know what Zucker's based off of.


----------



## Alipopcorn (Aug 22, 2013)

1. I found Julian at my campsite. Then I ignored him for the fun of it. 
2. Let Zucker move away and then got attached to him. T-T
3. Picked up some guys carnations by accident and got disconnected before I could put them back (he hates me now). :O
Yeah pretty crazy xD


----------



## Platinum Lucario (Aug 22, 2013)

The worst thing I've done in AC:NL is tried fishing while attempting the tripping into river glitch, my character became stuck and couldn't move, but could hear the swishing sound effect of when casting the fishing rod onto land. This was a bugcode that has never been known of anywhere online, I searched for it, couldn't find anything like it. I couldn't do anything, I couldn't press start to attempt to save, because the game was thinking that the rod was being cast onto land. I couldn't even open up the pockets menu, couldn't use emotions. So that was the very first time I ended up having to turn off the game without saving and then getting Resetti, which then I went to get the Reset Surveillance Center built.

I also had a close call with that so-called "hacked town" dream, I was up on top of the ledge, but luckly I had the wetsuit... so I saved myself from resetting by going into the south-east corner and jumping into the ocean.


----------



## ACWWGal2012 (Aug 23, 2013)

BCBoo said:


> After Rhonda announced she was leaving every keeps telling me she's not sure I should go speak to her, but I've avoided her completely. I don't hate her I just want someone new in town. But I feel really mean, she's clearly very popular and I'm just letting her go.
> 
> The absolute worst thing I did though was picking a map where Re-Tail is in the furthest corner from the dock  running back and forth to sell my goodies from the island is not fun.



I took the extra time to find a good one. It's a fast run up my ramp then I can go cliff diving to get down even faster. ^_^


----------



## PinkWater (Aug 30, 2013)

I had Marshal in my camp and I didn't bother talking to him because 1) I don't like him and 2) was resetting for a plot and it was in a bad spot.


----------



## Touko (Aug 30, 2013)

Trading a sloppy set for Rosie and lost her in about 30mins already due to a TT accident.
FML.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Aug 30, 2013)

So far, accidentally forgot that Maple was coming over at 3 pm today. So she was waiting outside my house all alone ;__; And with some sort of baked goods too ;__;


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 30, 2013)

Tammy wanted me to catch her a golden stag and I said no. 

I feel horrible.


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 31, 2013)

TTing forward day by day without realizing that Mitzi moved away...


----------



## radical6 (Aug 31, 2013)

i traded ankha for lucky when i could've gotten lucky from a friend for free


----------



## LerkeTurkey (Aug 31, 2013)

I always promise villagers to do what they ask of me, but then I go and do the polar opposite. Am I terrible or _what?!_


----------



## FunkyCrunky81 (Aug 31, 2013)

Cobby said:


> ​I... I... I sacrificed a pattern stump... to place a project in a perfect spot!
> I am such a moster!​


I've done that more times than I'd like to admit and now don't have any pattern stumps what-so-ever... sigh.




Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> So far, accidentally forgot that Maple was coming over at 3 pm today. So she was waiting outside my house all alone ;__; And with some sort of baked goods too ;__;


I've also forgotten about villagers that were scheduled to visit me and ones I was supposed to visit.

The good thing though is that after they grilled me about it, speaking to them again immediately after they had forgotten all about it, hehe. Yay for no grudge programming LOL.


----------



## Senrab (Aug 31, 2013)

I ran all around my town for weeks, unknowingly destroying my grass. (NL is my first AC game.) I decided it's too late to start over, so now I just have a fairly ugly town. :/


----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2013)

I convinced Zucker to move into my second town a few days ago. 
Yesterday I forgot to reset his house plot. xD He put up his house on the spot where I wanted to built a playground. (Don't have the PWP's for it yet)  
I was a bit upset by it because it was entirely my fault and I could have easily prevented it. 
I hate my forgetfulness. -.- Thank god he isn't a villager I want to have forever in my town. 
Still it was quite refreshing to let rng decide the plot. The placement could have been way worse.


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 31, 2013)

Sherry said:


> (...) Still it was quite refreshing to let rng decide the plot. The placement could have been way worse.



I know, right? Pompom randomly moved in when I tt'd ... I was soo anxious when Isabelle greeted me with "Oh, Mayor, somebody new moved into town today..." xD But luckily she moved into an area where I wanted a villager to live anyway... : P She kinda ruined the placement for the police station, but that's okay... as you said, it could have been waaay worse...
The same actually happened with Victoria half an hour ago... xD Mott moved out and she moved almost in the exact same spot... pheew


----------



## FiFi (Aug 31, 2013)

Senrab said:


> I ran all around my town for weeks, unknowingly destroying my grass. (NL is my first AC game.) I decided it's too late to start over, so now I just have a fairly ugly town. :/



I did this too. ACNL is also my first AC game. But now I have paths, so it's not too bad. Also, Lucky (who's one of my faves) asked me for fruit and I gave him a mushroom, he was sad. I felt most guilty. And, more annoying than bad, I sold a saw shark and couldn't catch another one. Grr...


----------



## clovetic (Aug 31, 2013)

i cycled through 10 villagers in 1 week. my grass was completely wrecked from the house plots


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 31, 2013)

I just loaded my game and saw Fauna wandering around with holes in her flower garden... I fell asleep while watering my flowers last night... it didn't save. D:

Having to TT back to 5am to water them. :/


----------



## Touko (Aug 31, 2013)

I abuse the front of my town hall as a new character house for the reset trick. Now there's a huge ugly dirt patch there.


----------



## Neu (Aug 31, 2013)

Intentionally dug out my black rose on the first week of playing. I thought it was a wilted flower.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 31, 2013)

Also guilty for mistaking black roses for wilted roses. I kept watering them and couldn't understand why they wouldn't unwilt  I felt stupid, because I remembered perfectly well what black roses look like. I just didn't expect to have so many of them so early in the game (it wasn't long after the release).



FiFi said:


> I did this too. ACNL is also my first AC game. But now I have paths, so it's not too bad. Also, Lucky (who's one of my faves) asked me for fruit and I gave him a mushroom, he was sad. I felt most guilty. And, more annoying than bad, I sold a saw shark and couldn't catch another one. Grr...



I did the same with Muffy, except I gave her a bamboo shoot, just so see how she would react. She was disappointed. And I'm an idiot, because Muffy is one of my favourites.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Aug 31, 2013)

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> FiFi said:
> 
> 
> > I did this too. ACNL is also my first AC game. But now I have paths, so it's not too bad. Also, Lucky (who's one of my faves) asked me for fruit and I gave him a mushroom, he was sad. I felt most guilty. And, more annoying than bad, I sold a saw shark and couldn't catch another one. Grr...
> ...



I did even worse than that. I was giving fruit to one of my favorite villagers, Cally, and I noticed that a fish that I had caught earlier was highlighted and able to be given. I figured that I would try giving it to Cally for a laugh and thought that she would just say something witty, give it back to me, and I'd give her the fruit. She just responded with a flat, "... I can't eat this... Thanks..." and gives me back the fish. And when I tried to talk to her again, I couldn't give her any fruit. ._.

Other than that, I almost did a terrible thing today. I was feeling sick today and a little delirious, and I was mailing a letter to one of my villagers. I attached a present (a Painting Set!) as I always do, and forgot to mail it for a few hours. When I went to mail it, I decided, by chance, just to check the present. Apparently I attached my _Eggplant Cow_ to the letter and not the Painting Set. I almost mailed a villager a rare Japanese holiday exclusive!


----------



## Azzie (Sep 1, 2013)

Diva just asked me for a fruit. I wanted to give her a perfect one, because I heard they get all happy when you do. So I shook a perfect cherry tree, and it wilted. But I completely forgot that dying trees give a rotten fruit, and I accidentally gave her that! Now she's all angry and I feel horrible.


----------



## Stitched (Sep 1, 2013)

I TT'd Camofrog into the void because I hated him so much.  Now I see people who have him as their dreamie and I feel terrible. ;___;


----------



## Puuhi (Sep 1, 2013)

Awwww he's such a lovely frog.  He's one of my favourites in my village, I won't be letting him go anytime soon. ^_^

As for me, I used to hit Frita with my net because I didn't like her but she's actually grown on me now. Now I feel bad and hope she doesn't remember.


----------



## Big Forum User (Sep 1, 2013)

I was so upset that I had Time Traveled too much and lost my favorite villager, I sent a letter to the new villager, Tia, telling her to move out. She said it made her smile. I went to club LOL with hopes I would get like the aggravation ability.


----------



## Kate86 (Sep 1, 2013)

I let Teddy the Bear and Marshall the Squirrel move out before I get their pictures. This past week I got pictures from Flora the Ostrich and Tia the Elephant, and decided I have to have pictures from all of my villagers from now on. So now I miss Teddy and Marshal.


----------



## my_beach_house (Sep 1, 2013)

I beat Chops with my Toy Hammer until he cried ;-; ...




and laughed in his face...

He had to go :c


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 1, 2013)

my_beach_house said:


> I beat Chops with my Toy Hammer until he cried ;-; ...
> 
> and laughed in his face...
> 
> He had to go :c


I felt a little bit bad for laughing at this, but that was too funny.
I also bullied Chops for a bit when he was still in my town.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 1, 2013)

big trader said:


> I was so upset that I had Time Traveled too much and lost my favorite villager, I sent a letter to the new villager, Tia, telling her to move out. She said it made her smile. I went to club LOL with hopes I would get like the aggravation ability.



YOU MONSTER!!! I wove Tia 

I was happy that a villager I didn't like was moving out and I was so happy I told my mom, she called me hitler cause I beat animals I didn't like and ignored them. and I was like "YES MOM IM THE HITLER OF ANIMAL CROSSING!"


----------



## ekdante (Sep 5, 2013)

Two worst things happened but thank you reset button XD

Anyhow, never ever:

1. Blindly click 'good luck' to make favourite villager move out (nearly made Antonio move out, and thank goodness he said no! I was distracted by something >.<;; )

2. Have your hair done at shampoodle. Harriet did Raj (BBT) hairstyle, and it didn't fit into the tshirt, jeans and black boots look.

At least I didn't save the game, so phew reset button.


----------



## EniracY (Sep 5, 2013)

Buried a pitfall seed and pushed Tucker into it. I don't like Tucker.


----------



## beffa (Sep 5, 2013)

I hit Rosie with a toy hammer... ;-;


----------



## GreenLeaf (Sep 5, 2013)

opening a time capsule
running happily without realizing that the grass would be gone ( but I skipped city folk so I wasn't aware of this! )
promising fishes or bugs to my villagers and never catching them


----------



## Cyote (Sep 5, 2013)

I found a time-capsule I didn't remember burying and took the present off of it and opened it. When I talked to Pashmina later, the delivery option appeared and I gave her the time capsule without the present. She opened it up and read it, but then thought the present somehow got lost. She never even suspected me.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Sep 5, 2013)

reset my game to get the surveillance center


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Sep 5, 2013)

Opened someone's time capsule, lol


----------



## ekdante (Sep 6, 2013)

Didn't wake up very early to catch coelacanth while my village is under a thunderstorm  Hopefully it'll extend by late night XD


----------



## EniracY (Sep 6, 2013)

ekdante said:


> Didn't wake up very early to catch coelacanth while my village is under a thunderstorm  Hopefully it'll extend by late night XD


If it doesn't, you're welcome to come to my town and fish for one. I've apparently got a storm all day today.

Tucker must have pinged near me at least a half a dozen times, but I ignore him >


----------



## ekdante (Sep 6, 2013)

EniracY said:


> If it doesn't, you're welcome to come to my town and fish for one. I'm apparently got a storm all day today.
> 
> Tucker must have pinged near me at least a half a dozen times, but I ignore him >



Awesome, thanks for the kind offer!


----------



## Brackets (Sep 6, 2013)

I sent kid cat into the void, I had no idea how popular he is :'( I could have given him to someone who really wanted him


----------



## Farobi (Sep 6, 2013)

Palliehallie said:


> I sent kid cat into the void, I had no idea how popular he is :'( I could have given him to someone who really wanted him



(((((


----------



## Midgetsc (Sep 6, 2013)

*Might end up trading Phoebe for Kid Cat* XD Depending on how cute he is when I see him.

I got bored and started pushing Tangy around until she started crying, and then she forgave me, then asked for an orange, and I just sat there watching her cannibalism.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Sep 6, 2013)

I wanted to giveaway Freckles for free because at that day I was thinking about others villagers and I said yes when she asked to move. And now she came and game me something free and said that she just wanted to put a smile on my face. Aww...I mailed the person about not giving anymore. 
I'm horrible... ):  ( but I have Frecless at least c: )


----------



## Zura (Sep 6, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> Forgot to do the reset trick for Bones's house...



I did the same thing with agent S now she moved right in front of my bridge!


----------



## Miss Renee (Sep 7, 2013)

I have sent both Stitches, Whitney, and other various wolves to the void without knowing people wanted them...
That was before I decided to check out New Leaf forums.


----------



## Roselia (Sep 7, 2013)

in my first town, i had marshal move in as the 7th villager.

later on, i wanted to reset my town after getting annoyed with the layout, and i...... i reset not knowing how LOVED marshal was =(
and i didn't know what TTing to get a villager to move out trick was..

then i came back to TBT, and i see so many people wanting / buying marshal and i'm just like

"i could've helped someone get their dream villager, if only i had known"

oh well.. XD
i hope a marshal lover doesn't read this and poke me to death aushd98uoaij


----------



## Midgetsc (Sep 7, 2013)

Roselia said:


> in my first town, i had marshal move in as the 7th villager.
> 
> later on, i wanted to reset my town after getting annoyed with the layout, and i...... i reset not knowing how LOVED marshal was =(
> and i didn't know what TTing to get a villager to move out trick was..
> ...



I like Marshal, but I won't poke you to death. XD

I mean, it's not your fault you didn't know. ^-^ Back in WW and CF I had Wolfgang and Kiki on both, and then I just let them move into the void. Not long after they returned, but still D:


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 7, 2013)

On my very first day of game play ever, I sold my only piece of perfect fruit. 
Have not made that mistake again.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Sep 7, 2013)

So Diana just asked me to dig up that time capsule I buried for her. Since that day I buried it I had the aim of covering whole town floor. I have no idea where it was buried or how to find it under flowers. Sorry Diana!! You'll have to go without.


----------



## Azzie (Sep 14, 2013)

I accidentally sold my pretty pink wetsuit to Reese. I paid 250k for that wetsuit. Now I am facepalming.


----------



## Rain2596 (Sep 14, 2013)

I smacked Sydney on the head with my net and she cried and I felt so bad so I sent her a gift saying i'm sorry.


----------



## brooklyn9 (Sep 14, 2013)

I sold all of my roccoco things, and now I have to reorder them all again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mira_me23 said:


> On my very first day of game play ever, I sold my only piece of perfect fruit.
> Have not made that mistake again.



Yeah, but you know whats worse?
I ATE MINE.
That was in June, and ive never seen another since


----------



## Aloha (Sep 14, 2013)

Accidentally using shovel on a pattern stump .__.


----------



## Neu (Sep 14, 2013)

I sold my 1st character's silver can long time ago and just realized it a few minutes ago. C:


----------



## charmed girl (Sep 14, 2013)

I TTed for the first time and lost Monique without her telling me she was moving and lost all my flowers cause I forgot about putting the beautiful ordinance on. Definitely learnt my lesson never TTing again!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 14, 2013)

Gave a Saddled Bichir to a villager because she requested one and I did not know at the time how rare it is.
Haven't been able to find one since then.


----------



## Brabus E73 (Sep 14, 2013)

Repeatedly hammer the back of Peggy's poor head with my net. MOVE OUT ALREADYYY


----------

